# Probleme Hotmail-->mail



## florian5 (17 Mai 2007)

Bonjour, j'ai un problème, je voudrais pouvoir lire mes e-mails Hotmail, sur ma boite de reception Mail, j'ai téléchargé le logiciel Httpmail pour pouvoir transférer ces mails, mais je ne sais pas quoi écrire quand je dois remplir les informations du compte : type de compte, nom complet, serveur de reception... est ce que quelqu'un pourrait m'aider, merci beaucoup !!


----------



## miz_ici (17 Mai 2007)

Salut. 
Essaie de chercher avant d'ouvrir un sujet : voila une de mes reponses pour un meme sujet  :http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=4102285&postcount=5


----------



## florian5 (17 Mai 2007)

il y a juste le lien pour le logiciel httpmail, que j'ai deja, mon probleme c'est au niveau de la configuration du compte, j'ai lu que les comptes recents ou .fr ne sont pas compatibles, Hotmail a bloquer tout ça, mon compte a environ 2 a 3 ans, donc je voudrais essayer...


----------



## miz_ici (17 Mai 2007)

oups pardon 
Voila une petite aide alors 
Dis moi si tu t'en sort  http://www.logicielmac.com/pages/tuto-5-http_mail.html


----------



## florian5 (17 Mai 2007)

j'ai deja vu cette page, j'ai essayé de le faire, mais sans succés, tu pourrais me dire quoi mettre exactement ?


----------



## bompi (17 Mai 2007)

Je transf&#232;re vers Internet, o&#249; ce fil aurais d&#251; &#234;tre cr&#233;&#233;.


----------



## miz_ici (17 Mai 2007)

Tu fais comme sur la capture : 
ADRESSE ELECTRONIQUE : tu rentre ton adresse complete. ex: monadress@hotmail.com
SERVEUR DE RECEPTION : tu met "hotmail.com"
NOM D UTILISATEUR: tu met juste la partie avant le @. ex: "monadress"
MOT DE PASSE: Ton mot de passe 

Voila


----------



## sandrinette (24 Mai 2007)

Salut,
je suis nouvelle utilisatrice d'internet (oui je sais!), et j'aurais besoin d'aide...
J'essaye moi aussi désespérément d'accéder à mon compte hotmail, en passant pas Mail. J'ai réussi avec l'adresse fournie par mon FAI, mais là je sèche. J'ai déja fait toutes les premieres étapes, mais je bloque sur le servveur de réception: J'ai beau mettre "hotmail.com" ou "hotmail.fr", mail me répond à chaque fois : "Le serveur POP hotmail.com ne répond pas. Vérifiez votre connexion au réseau et les informations entrées dans le champ Serveur de réception. Si le problème persiste, le serveur est peut-être temporairement indisponible.
Si vous poursuivez, vous risquez de ne recevoir aucun courrier." 

c bien un compte .POP qu'il faut créer necepas???

HELP AIDEZ MOI SVP !

merci a tous.


----------



## vincebart (24 Mai 2007)

sandrinette a dit:


> Salut,
> je suis nouvelle utilisatrice d'internet (oui je sais!), et j'aurais besoin d'aide...
> J'essaye moi aussi désespérément d'accéder à mon compte hotmail, en passant pas Mail. J'ai réussi avec l'adresse fournie par mon FAI, mais là je sèche. J'ai déja fait toutes les premieres étapes, mais je bloque sur le servveur de réception: J'ai beau mettre "hotmail.com" ou "hotmail.fr", mail me répond à chaque fois : "Le serveur POP hotmail.com ne répond pas. Vérifiez votre connexion au réseau et les informations entrées dans le champ Serveur de réception. Si le problème persiste, le serveur est peut-être temporairement indisponible.
> Si vous poursuivez, vous risquez de ne recevoir aucun courrier."
> ...


 
Bonjour,

il y a deja beaucoup de discussions ouvertes a ce sujet, sur ce forum et ailleurs. Je dis ca parce que j'ai aussi pose cette question il y a quelque temps, et j'ai renonce a mettre hotmail sur Mail. Et croyez moi que ce n'est pas faute d'avoir essaye.
A la place, j'ai mis Thunderbird, qui lui est compatible avec hotmail (enfin c'est plutot hotmail qui est compatible avec lui), en quelques manip et 15 minutes plus tard, le tour etait joue ! voici le *tuto* .

Hav fun !

Bye


----------



## sandrinette (25 Mai 2007)

Merci pour ton aide vincebart, c très sympas à toi de m'avoir répondue.
C domage pour Mail et Hotmail, mais bon, je ne suis pas a ma premiere deception avec hotmail sur mac... je m'en remettrais.
En tt cas merci pr ton aide.


----------



## vincebart (25 Mai 2007)

sandrinette a dit:


> Merci pour ton aide vincebart, c très sympas à toi de m'avoir répondue.
> C domage pour Mail et Hotmail, mais bon, je ne suis pas a ma premiere deception avec hotmail sur mac... je m'en remettrais.
> En tt cas merci pr ton aide.



Il n'y a pas de quoi


----------

